# found after 30 years



## lawnranger (Jun 4, 2013)

Hi my names Paul I'm 53 Im a landscape Gardener/ Chimney sweep been self-employed most of my life, live in Guildford Surrey UK , When I was 14 I found a sling shot while walking our dog in the woods I had never seen one before and was existed and rushed home to show my dad,who much to my disappointment confiscated it, he told me it was very dangerous, and not a toy and i did not need things like this in my life, My father was I kind and loving man and my sister and I had a very happy childhood, unfortunately he passed away 5 years ago,mum and I were going through his private draws and i found it in a plastic bag in a corner right at the back the sling shot or catapult as dad called it i had found in the woods some 30 or so years ago, the elastic had had it in fact it broke when i pulled it, I had the same excited feeling i had when I first found it all those years ago and wanted to shoot it, because i never had.

I was very pleased to find your Site two weeks ago on the net and my question is what sort of elastic do i need and were do i get it, also whats the difference between a slingshot and a catapult

my sling shot is made from Aluminium it looks very much like a milbro but does not have the name on it. there are two round holes at the top of the forks I have tried in vane to upload a photo from my android phone to my mac but it does not work I don't know why but i will send a photo if you need one

Thanks very much

Paul


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Welcome, Paul!

For the purposes of the device we're all into, Catapult = UK name, Slingshot = most other English speaking places. There are lots of other regional names for the same thing as well as other devices that are known as catapults or slingshots.

Milbro Pro Shot in Sheffield will have an array of rubber options for your slingshot, probably including the square rubber they were originally loaded with.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

welcome dude! Landscape gardening is cool  glad you're back into slingshots/catapults!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Welcome. You can purchase bands in the vendors section of the forum.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Good luck with your catapult revival!


----------



## dannytsg (Jun 16, 2013)

Welcome to the forums from a fellow UK'er. You can have a look on the Milbro Pro Shot website for elastic and also eBay sell certain types.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

I would second checking out MilbroproshotUK Pete's a great guy to do business with, has rubber and repros of many vintage forks on his site so you may be able find out what brand it is as well.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Found in the woods and found again years later. Man! How cool is that?


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Twice found, that has to be an omen! Welcome, and good luck with your search for elastic to complete your find and making it functional!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

reanimate it and welcome to the club


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

Welcome! Does sound like a milbro. +1 on MilbroproshotUK


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Welcome to the forum :wave:


----------

